# Definitely a true PNW Vizsla!



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Olive cracks me up! We Portlander's (and pretty much everyone else living in the Pacific NW), are known for our obsessive love of coffee. You can find a coffee shop on every corner here (sometimes more than one). 

Olive goes crazy whenever I drink coffee. Yes, I know coffee is toxic for dogs and no, I'd never let her get into it, but she will wag her tail and start licking my arm. She will not leave my side when it's coffee time 

And just for fun here are some latest Ollie pics. She's awesome! Oh and yes, the girl loves her beauty sleep!


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Ooops, didn't mean to post the same pic twice! I'm not so good at posting pics from my phone.

Here is a family pic


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, you have got your hands full and lots of wonderful places. Last time up, in October of 2011, we enjoyed Sauvie Island and a field trial. The Trail's End Vizsla Club is a great group of folks.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/10/dont-make-your-gun-dog-gun-shy.html

Have fun and enjoy that coffee.

RBD


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Oh My Gosh! Love that picture of her all sprawled out in the bed with the little boy!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Jesus! I thought it was The Waltons at first! ;D (says me, the 2nd youngest of 7 kids), Lovely pics VC


----------

